# Top canned food?



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

So we pretty much have summed up that Farmina is at the top for kibbles but what about canned? I've looked at many of them and really like Fromm Gold. It's limited and no controversial ingredients. High in protein and fat and of course our dog likes it. Plus made by a reputable company. What is everybody's thoughts??


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally don't feed anything commercial, but from what I have heard Fromm is about the best you can get.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I don't really do a ton of canned food for my boys. Really just only as a treat every once in a while. I think I am going to be getting a couple of the tray foods in the Ultra line for them for Christmas.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It's not cheap but I like Weruva.


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

How is Nature's Logic canned food? Better than Fromm?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

From Gold or 4star, Weruva if I could afford them, I would get them all the time. Usually I go with Natural Balance because it's in my budget at the moment. 

I don't like Nature's Logic. It sounds SO appealing. I tried to feed it. I got about half way through a bag of their lamb plus their canned as toppers before I started having dogs pee blood and develop bladder stones. The foods have very high amounts of minerals, which can lead to urinary issues. OF course, this is just anecdotal, but it's not a food I would feed again.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Well that's definitely not good.


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

Thoughts on Organic Cocolicious by Party Animal? Ingredient list looks excellent but whats the word about the company? Thoughts?


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't spin your wheels on canned foods. First, most if not all are made at the very few canneries in the USA, so they are same thing just different labels. Second, 75% - 85% of canned food is simply water. Do you believe that one company's water is better than another's water? Third, because they are virtually water the source of calories is generally very high fat. So you are paying a lot of money for water and fat your dog doesn't need.

Skip the canned food and if you want to add something wet, scramble some eggs.


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

A&W said:


> Don't spin your wheels on canned foods. First, most if not all are made at the very few canneries in the USA, so they are same thing just different labels. Second, 75% - 85% of canned food is simply water. Do you believe that one company's water is better than another's water? Third, because they are virtually water the source of calories is generally very high fat. So you are paying a lot of money for water and fat your dog doesn't need.
> 
> Skip the canned food and if you want to add something wet, scramble some eggs.


I understand. I don't like feeding just kibble. I rotate between freeze dried and canned. Canned being a little more economical. I'm just going to stick with Fromm Gold canned. It's a reputable company; has limited ingredients, and the only one I see with no controversial ingredients like Canola oil or Carrageenen which most have.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been mixing Ziwipeak canned food with kibble and I'm very happy with it. At first I wasn't too fond of it as it didn't mix well with the dry food, but that's because it's a lot more dense than a lot of other cans because it isn't loaded with broth. I just add a little water while mixing to make it easier. Reasons why I like it is because my dog loves it, her poops are really small when I use it, and I really like the ingredients. As far as I know, Ziwipeak doesn't haven't any negative history.

It's a bit pricey though if you've got a big dog or multiple dogs. Luckily I just have one Chihuahua.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

As of me, I really make sure that I buy the healthy stuff for my boys because I don't want them to get sick and not feeling well because of the food I give.


----------



## thedogproblems (Apr 14, 2015)

Of course you are right!!!!
kibble is generally higher in carbohydrates than canned foods as it also contains a certain amount of starch.But if you are feeding canned food ,it contains only fewer chemical additives than dry foods.Artificial colors and flavors are much less here.the preservatives are not necessary due to canning process.this also means that it will spoil if left out at room temperature.canned foods contains generally have much less grain than dry foods.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I likeTrippett brand canned tripe...well my dogs do...I want to vomit every time I open a can, it smells soooooo bad


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

fromm is a great food, but i prefer foods with slightly higher protein content.

as a topper, i love the wellness core 95% meat canned food.
as an entire meal (or when used more than a topper), I like canidae pure elements and the regular wellness core canned food (i like the beef, lamb and venison formula).

never tried the fromm canned food, but the kibble is great.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't feed canned food, i just mix fresh meat in with their kibble, it's cheaper, healthier and they prefer it over any canned food I've ever given them.

I just don't see the point in feeding canned over real meat??


----------

